# Thought I Might Try A Pocket Watch For A Change



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

bit of a wander into the unknown (as ever) for me this.

thought i might try out a pocket watch for a change.

so thoughts on what is good as an everyday pocket watch, also belt loops, chains and whatever fixin's gets used these days.

something with a bit of character (auto, hand or quartz) and preferably no more than 200 notes on this little experiment.

links to earlier threads also appreciated.

Des


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The traditional accessory to a pocket watch is its chain, which is either ring-clip or T-bar. T-bar chains were used for poking through buttonholes (on shirts, waistcoats etc), ring-clips were used to secure a chain and watch to a belt-loop (or a buttonhole, but usually the former). The chain should be decently long; the chain I have for my watch is 11 inches.

I used to think I'd want a hunter-case watch, but I opted for an open-faced one 'cause it's easier to use and has less moving parts. Its currently being repaired. Should have it back in a week or so.

As for movements, well...quartz requires the least maintenance - just change the battery when you have to. I'm not sure if there are many pocket-watches which have automatic movements though. I've heard of a few, but that's it. Mechanical pocket-watches are obviously the most common - and good-quality ones are still being made today. Hamilton, for one, I think, I still making them. But that would cost a lot to get one from Hamilton. Some of the prices I've seen for a modern mechanical pocket watch are about $70-$100.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Always good to have one kicking about!

One of the most classic is the Russian pieces. Search TASCHENUHREN CHRYSTAL ROEMISCH MOLNIJA KLEIN ABER FEIN on ebay Germany, should run you about Euro 45-48 plus paypal and shipping.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, Molnjias for 45 to 48 Euros??? Well, the Molnjias that I know are only 10 to 15 Euros...

Andreas


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Do a search on 'Molnija' in the pocket watch section and you'll get quite a few postings with pictures.

I have quite a few Molnijas, both hunter and open face, as my 'quirk' has been to see how many different case back designs I can collect. Nearly all have come from ebay and, until recently, could be had for Â£15 or under for good examples. On odd occasions I have been lucky enough to get poorly described/mis-spelt examples on the opening bid.

By and large they have proved to be good timekeepers, almost on a par with my prize pocket watch, a Cortebert Turkish Railways watch. I was extremely lucky to pick this up, described as 'Russian' despite saying 'Swiss Made' on the face, for 25 Euros.

Pocket watches are more of a faff to use than a wrist watch but great for those occasions where a wrist watch would be exposed or at risk - they can also be something of a talking point since so few people use them these days.

Let me know if we end up competing for a watch on ebay 

Julian L


----------

